# Clean bulk, diet check



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hey guys I'm wanting to do a clean bulk and just wanted your thoughts on my diet plan. *

*
*

*My stats: *

*Height: 180*

*Weight: 73kg*

*BF% : 12% all my fats over my abs * 

*
*

*I'm a electrician so have a active job. *

*Train 4 times a week. *

*
*

*Diet *

*
*

*8am Morning shake:*

*
*

*100g oats. 379cals*

*Whey. 117cals*

*Natty peanut butter. 172cals*

*Semi skimmed milk. 200cals*

*
*

*11am*

*
*

*Fat free Greek yogurt 200g. 110cals*

*Strawberry Jam. 40 cals*

*
*

*13.00*

*
*

*Chicken breast 200g. 180cals*

*Rice (uncle bens) 125g 198cals*

*
*

*15:00*

*
*

*Same shake as morning. 823 cals*

*
*

*16:30*

*
*

*Banana. 105cals*

*
*

*17:00*

*Train*

*
*

*18:00*

*
*

*USN all in one. 404 cals*

*
*

*19:30 *

*
*

*Chicken breast 200g. 180 cals*

*Brown pasta 75g. 240cals*

*Tinned tomatoes. 22cals*

*
*

*22.00*

*
*

*Casein protein. 170cals*

*Whey. 121 cal*

*Natty peanut butter 20g. 127 cals*

*Fine oats 50g. 190cals*

*3 x flaxseed caps. 30cals*

*
*

*I will be taking UDOs beyond greens as I don't like veg at all. Apart from white spuds and peas. *

*And fish oil caps. *

*
*

*Total cals: 3800*

*Total Fats: 87g*

*Total Carbs: 424g*

*Total Protein: 328g*

*
*

*I was thinking about having full fat milk to bump up the cals more. *

*
*

*I will also be having eggs some days. *

*Sweet potatos/Rice*

*Red meats. *

*
*

*Any way feel free to rip it to bits that's what I'm here for. Thanks in advance. *

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

if you can hack it I would up your meat to 250-300g per serving, and dont bother with the USN shake, just have another of your own home made ones, more calories, and from better sources than the USN one will be.

by all means use the USN stuff up first if you have it.

tbh that looks like a well thought out diet mate


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

seems ok mate, see how you go on it


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I take it your 11am meal has to be quick and easy because of work, well best thing for you to do, is swap meals 1 and 2, so you have your home made shake at 11am, and get a proper breakfast in you - meaning EGGS!

build up to 6 scrambled/poached eggs with a bit of toast or a bowl of oats, then have the shake at 11


----------



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Once my USN goes I wont be buying again. I bought in to what it said on the box.

I'm going to add scrabbled egg in for breakfast 3full 3egg whites on brown.

I also have bcaa and glutamine Powder. Where do you recommend I add these in?? And how much.


----------



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

Just been on the scales at the gym and my BF% is 17.

Do I ignore this and carry on with this diet plan??

Or add abit of fasted HIIT in before breakfast??


----------



## Quattro (Jul 31, 2012)

i would probably look more in the mirror than go on the machines at the gym. Iam 72KG 5 11" down from about 75KG last month before i cut down for holiday (the only bit of fat on me is on my abs too). The diet I was using to bulk before was very similar to the one you posted above just only 2 shakes in mine and 3 scrambled eggs on toast before 11 oclock and 2 handfuls of almonds each day instead of peanut butter. It seemed to work for me, went from about 69KG (higher BF) to that 75KG (lower BF that at 69KG) in about 10 months. Steady progression.

I suppose you cant get away from the fact you gonna put a bit of fat on while bulking but as long as you monitor it and rely on the mirror and scales rather than machines to check progress i would stick to your plan.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I wouldnt have as many carbs to be honest

Personally i only have about 150g over the course of the day as a maximum and ive been lean bulking for 8 months

Started at 14.7 stone 15% BF and now im 15 stone and 9 - 9.5% BF

You dont need to bang the carbs to put size on just keep the protein high


----------

